# Dr. Spiller's



## urbanangel (Dec 29, 2005)

I got a facial yesterday, (Christmas present) and the esthetician introduced me to a line of skin care called Dr. Spiller's biocosmetics. Has anyone tried this? She said it was from Germany and is made of all natural ingredients...i am using the samples but do not know how much i like it yet.


----------



## jkeehr (Sep 29, 2007)

I also received a facial and was introduced to the Dr. Spiller line of skin care. Have you received any information from other users of this product line?

jkeehr


----------



## Kathy (Sep 29, 2007)

Never heard of it. Sorry...


----------



## AngelaGM (Sep 29, 2007)

Does anyone have a link to this product?

I found a link:

Dr. Spiller Biocosmetics - Beauty in Perfection, Biokosmetik


----------

